# W: Necron Immortals, Scarabs and Scythes | H: Money



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm looking for Necron Overlord with Res. Orb, Necron Lords with Res. Orbs, Necron scarab swarms, Necron doom/night scythes and Necron immortals. I'd prefer the latest edition for these. Don't really care about the paint job but I'd like the assembly to be done fairly well. I am only looking for Tesla immortals. I need 1 Overlord, 2 Lords, 30 swarm bases, 30 tesla immortals and 3 of each scythe. 

I will purchase up-to this amount of any item though will certainly look at smaller lots (For example a single scythe, or five immortals). 

I'm posting this now just to get some interest, however I won't have the money to pay for most of this until this time next month (The 30th of April) so please keep that in mind. PM me or post here with your interest.

Many thanks.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Necron Overlord with Res. Orb
Necron Lords with Res. Orbs
Necron scarab swarms
Necron doom/night scythes
Necron immortals

I can help you with all of these, I also have Crypteks, Barges and Arks for sale.

Are you in the UK? Not sure how many Scythes I have left, but I certainly have 30 Tesla Immortals, about 20 Scarab Bases, 5+ Lords with Orbs and Scythes.

Let me know when you can, I'll be flicking on and off the internet for a few days so replies may be sporadic in that time.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I'll take all the immortals, all the scarab bases, two of the lords and the overlord and, if you have them, the scythes. Presuming we can work out a good deal, of course.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm still looking for about 10 Scarab Swarms, an Overlord with a Res. Orb and two Doom/Night Scythes.


----------

